# looking for subs



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

We are looking for subs in the NE Ohio area. Areas included are Parma, Strongsville, and Breckville. Please IM this tread if interested .


----------



## jsimanella (Oct 3, 2009)

I might be interested. I live in Strongsville and am looking to sub this year.

Thanks.

John
216.406.7252 cell


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

we can handle brecksville and some of parma steve 216 299 9742


----------



## JayJay (Jan 23, 2009)

please call jay at 4407595225 I am in Broadview Hts


----------



## Greenscape USA (Dec 31, 2009)

T-Trim;850296 said:


> We are looking for subs in the NE Ohio area. Areas included are Parma, Strongsville, and Breckville. Please IM this tread if interested .


i live in parma, looking to do some subbing. let me know what youve got. 216 392 9314 thanks!


----------

